# Fallout 3 is just a copy of BioShock



## Krystalynn (May 11, 2008)

SERIOUSLY! LOOK AT THE STYLE! IT'S SUCH A RIPOFF OF BIOSHOCK. FALLOUT SUCKS!





Or other various arguments of that nature. Am I the only one who feels like jamming superheated rebarb into the ears of the next person who tries to compare BioShock to Fallout?

Fallout is THE ORIGINAL. If anything, the style of BioShock was somewhat copied from Fallout, which I doubt was the case. Two completely different games, with a VAST time difference in both release and setting.


----------



## ADF (May 11, 2008)

Didnâ€™t even come to mind to compare Fallout 3 to Bioshock; actually it is more like Oblivion with guns, even Bethesda says it is.

http://www.rpgcodex.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=23207&sid=b1c40c0479df9fb3b22afad9fe885df0

"If you're talking to an enthusiast, there are so many differences, and we feel it's under-selling the game to say it's Oblivion with guns. But when we started talking to more consumer-oriented magazines, we'd have, like, two seconds...and we'd say, 'it's like post-apocalyptic Oblivion with guns.' And they're like, 'Awesome!' To Joe Public, it's mainly first-peron, wide-open game and you get to do what you want. The game it's closest to is Oblivion. So now when someone asks, 'Is it Oblivion with guns?' my main answer is, 'in all the best ways.'"


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 11, 2008)

What?

"Fallout 3 is just a copy of BioShock"

But you also say "Fallout is THE ORIGINAL"

So Fallout is the original yet it is a copy of a game that came out after it?

-Onyx


----------



## Zaibatsu (May 11, 2008)

Bioshock was basically System Shock Two gameplay with Fallout atmosphere.


----------



## Krystalynn (May 11, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> What?
> 
> "Fallout 3 is just a copy of BioShock"
> 
> ...



The sarcasm is lost on you?


And BioShock let me down because I just expected more of it. Not sure, I played it, it was alright. My hopes are that Bethesda does not mess up Fallout 3. Fallout 3 could either be a massive flop or one of the biggest hits in the game industry~


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 11, 2008)

Not trying to start anything. I was simply asking cause I got confused when I seen the title and came on here.

-Onyx


----------



## Grimfang (May 11, 2008)

Read the post.

OP said he was tired of the argument of "FALLOUT 3 IS COPYING BIOSHOCK". OP went on to explain that Fallout is something that, if anything, was an influence for Bioshock.


----------



## SFox (May 12, 2008)

Need I point out that Bioshock is a spiritual successor to System Shock, a series which started 3 years before Fallout even existed...


----------



## Krystalynn (May 12, 2008)

But System Shock was space-based Sci-fi FPS. I know what System Shock 1/2 are, great games. But this was about Fallout being compared with BioShock.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 12, 2008)

It's worse when people say a game is a "rip off of Halo." lol.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 12, 2008)

Ah, well then forgive me for my ignorance and inability to figure things out.

-Onyx


----------



## Bokracroc (May 12, 2008)

somberfox said:


> Need I point out that Bioshock is a spiritual successor to System Shock, a series which started 3 years before Fallout even existed...


Need I point out that Bioshock/SS have nothing to do with Fallout.
System Shock was Looking Glass Studios (1990-2000) while Fallout 1/2 was Black Isle Studios (1996-2003).


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 12, 2008)

Wow....If you had any sense at all you wouldn't have said that Fallout sucks. Fallout 3 is going to be similair to an Oblivion with guns, but It's going to be alot better than that ofcourse. Bioshock was fantastic I agree but I felt too much like System Shock 2. Bioshock is almost like a re-make of System Shock 2 but with a differnt setting and atmosphere. 

Fallout 3 is going to be the RPG of the year, Oblivion was fantastic, and thinking how much work Bethseda are putting into this as to not dissapoint the original Fallout fans I can say with certainty that Fallout 3 is going to kick as much ass as the first two.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 12, 2008)

Simply switching Fallout 3 into some First/Third person FPS-ish title is going to disappoint most Fallout fans.

Is it going to be good? More than likely.
Will it kick more arse than the first two? No. Because it's not the same game.


----------



## Eevee (May 12, 2008)

It will never be the same game.  They could put Fallout in a different box and it wouldn't be the same game.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 12, 2008)

It's not the same package.
Look at Metal Gear: Ac!d. It shares the whole theme and everything but the game plays totally different. Still good but is it _really_ MGS game or just a spin-off (cannon or not.)?


----------



## yak (May 12, 2008)

Post apocalyptic Oblivion with guns sounds a lot like S.T.A.L.K.E.R to me. 
I wonder if I'll have to upgrade my PC again in order to play it, when it's out - just as I did to play STALKER.


----------



## ADF (May 12, 2008)

yak said:


> Post apocalyptic Oblivion with guns sounds a lot like S.T.A.L.K.E.R to me.
> I wonder if I'll have to upgrade my PC again in order to play it, when it's out - just as I did to play STALKER.



Most likely if you can run Oblivion you can run this, Bethesdaâ€™s using the Gamebryo engine again which powered both Morrowind and Oblivion. Add that they are targeting the same system specification they developed Oblivion on (360) and there is no reason for it to be more performance intensive than Oblivion.

That is the perfect world reasoning.

Looking back at those two, plus Bethesdaâ€™s history optimising on PC, I wouldnâ€™t be surprised if they find some way to needlessly bloat the system requirements.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 12, 2008)

How could it POSSIBLY be a copy if they couldn't be more different? Bioshock: surviving in a utopian city gone horribly wrong. Fallout: surviving in a war ravaged by nuclear war.


----------



## Jelly (May 12, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> How could it POSSIBLY be a copy if they couldn't be more different? Bioshock: surviving in a utopian city gone horribly wrong. Fallout: surviving in a war ravaged by nuclear war.



I think they were referring to game play mechanics, dark humor, moral ambiguity, and story-telling styles. As well as just overall retrofuturism. The actual settings are different, but the interlocking concepts have been argued to be uncomfortably similar. I never played BioShock, so I'm not going to pretend I can say much about it. I do, however, know what Fallout fans scream about, and likewise, what has been said about BioShock...so, yeah.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 12, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> I think they were referring to game play mechanics, dark humor, moral ambiguity, and story-telling styles.


I still think it's like saying that the PSP is a copy of the DS just because it's a handheld. =/


----------



## Jelly (May 12, 2008)

If that's your take...

However, I would compel you to take a look at movies that have "influenced" one another, and beg the question, do these things rip each other off? Similarly, music...or art. I don't believe that you can argue similarity in something like the PSP and DS, because they specifically chose different routes, and thus - didn't really take pointers from one another. Likewise, those two things were created around the same time.

Fallout is 1997-8 (at least the Fallout that is being claimed to being ripped off) and was/is considered very unique for its manner of story-telling, retrofuturist setting, and atmosphere.

Fallout 3, now in turn is an FPS-RPG...which is about the most I believe you can argue in regards to BioShock. I'll no doubt be wrong, foaming at the mouth Fallout fans can find a three word quote and turn it into a fucking stage play about how this entire game will unfold (finding myself less than optimistic these days, I'm starting to believe it).

[edit]
As for Fallout itself, I honestly could care less at this point. Fallout died with Fallout 2 and that's just the way it is. It won't be coming back, and Fallout 3 is certainly not the second coming (as we can all agree). I just love Post-Apocalyptic stuff and retrofuturism, so they won a play from me. However, Oblivion was easily the most uninteresting piece of eye candy I've played in a while. Limited depth, uninteresting system, no actual RPG elements (even if they did something like Deus Ex, that would be nice - DURR CANT SEE IN MY POWER ARMOR, okay, we get it), and very weak mythology compared to Morrow (I obsessively read all the damn books in the games). I will realistically play anything with an excellent story. Anything. Silent Hill 2 is probably one of my favorite games. However, I'm going to take a stab in the dark that this game will be more along the lines of Oblivion.

When you read back over the history of FOoS coming out, you get a pretty clear one-to-one to Fallout 3. At least there's no nu-metal.
[/edit]


----------



## Armaetus (May 12, 2008)

I hope Fallout3 will be more stable then Oblivion when heavily modded.

Mods extend the replayability of games anyways.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 12, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> It's not the same package.
> Look at Metal Gear: Ac!d. It shares the whole theme and everything but the game plays totally different. Still good but is it _really_ MGS game or just a spin-off (cannon or not.)?



Kinda like Resident Evil 4? It got the actual number meaning its true to the story and what not but it could have been a completely different game.


----------



## ceacar99 (May 13, 2008)

Zaibatsu said:


> Bioshock was basically System Shock Two gameplay with Fallout atmosphere.



um, what heroin induced world do you live in? i consider fallout 1/2 and system shock 2 some of the best games ever made but they had completely different gameplay. one was a survival shooter where searching every last corner was a matter of making it through the day, whereas fallout was a dirty mean game with a wicked sense of homor and a actually kind of touching plot line(not the second, the first). they were both rpgs of a sort but fallout was a tactical turn based game with no shooter elements, which is honestly what allowed a melee character to compete. system shock 2 acomplished that by close quarters and low weapon damage.

what pisses me off is that bethesda announced that fallout 3 is going to be released fro the consoles. its not about me not liking to share, what this means to me is that bethesda is gonna do what every other major producer(save for epic) is doing right now. cater to the console tards and dumn every aspect of the game down to the absolute minimum. that all explains why bethesda nuked the idea of a osimetric game and made fallout 3 what ammounts to a third person shooter. i remember when someone else butchured fallout, that mistake was fallout brotherhood of steel(not to be confused with fallout tactics: brotherhood  of steel), it was a shitty third person type game that made everyone puke, i think fallout 3 may please a few console tards but it will have much the same effect on fallout fanboys.....


----------



## Eevee (May 13, 2008)

Did you even read what you just quoted?  E didn't say SS2 was anything like Fallout.


----------



## Azure (May 13, 2008)

SS1 and 2 are nothing like fallout.  The only way they could be compared is with the RPG elements.  Thats it.  Atmosphere and other things are incidental.  How many games feature post apocalyptic/Utopia gone wrong as a theme.  Fuckloads, thats how many.  What are you people even arguing about anymore.  If anything, Fallout 3 is ripping Bioshock by turning FPS.


----------

